# Glock (US vs Austrian)



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with the US made ones? I know the finish is a little lighter, due to EPA restrictions on the chemicals they can use. Got my eye on a new Gen 4 G23. Any thoughts?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.glockforum.com/forum/f8/glock-austria-us-whats-diff-1856/


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't guess anybody has had any personal experience. Was hoping someone had already had a US made one for a while. Curious how good the finish is holding up?


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry, I have no experience with the US made ones, but I absolutely love my Gen4 g23 Austrian made


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Glocks really aren't that popular, you should just get a Kimber. You'd like it a lot better. =P
JOKE!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got a G 20 gen 3, 10mm and I love it. Getting my wife the 23, should be in sometime next week. The distributor that my FFL deals with said they are still can't keep any in stock. Its the first one they've been able to get their hands on in a while.


----------

